# Cute sexy song for a jazzy ballet piece



## lily123

Hi everyone! I am currently looking for a song for one of my pieces. I would like the song to be somewhat jazzy, with a cute sexy edge to it. I like the song si tu vois ma mere from Midnight in Paris, but it doesn't have enough build for an interesting choreography. Let me know if you have any ideas, I'm open to anything.

Thanks!


----------



## norman bates

I don't know, this is very different from the piece you've mentioned.


----------



## k1hodgman

How about this one?

_Why don't you do right?_ (feat. Amy Irving). Might be _too_ sexy (and more Blues than Jazz) however...






and I'll just leave this here:






Same song, different Key. And it has more of a "Jazz" feeling.
[Forgive the weirdness of it, it's from a Movie.]


----------



## Metairie Road

There's a dedicated Jazz thread 'The Jazz Hole' in the 'Non-Classical Music' forum. Post your question there and you will find what you're looking for.

Latin Jazz is always sexy.


----------



## Belowpar

You did say sexy


----------

